# 2012 r5 vwd



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

new baby!!! what do ou think of the ultra DI2 for this bike?? pros? cons?


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice bike what components are you running again very very nice (drool)


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

Social racer said:


> Very nice bike what components are you running again very very nice (drool)


I'm running ultra but thinking to upgrade to RED or DI2


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful bike. Is that a metallic black paint?


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

tdietz87 said:


> Beautiful bike. Is that a metallic black paint?


its like dark metallic grey , its the only color for the 2012 .


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have DA Di2 on one bike and Ultegra Di2 on another. Except for maybe commuter bikes or beaters or whatever, I don't see myself ever owning another bike that doesn't have electronic shifting.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

"Slam that stem!"


----------



## jhkranzler (Sep 25, 2011)

bar-fly mount ftw! Nice bike.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice bike.


----------



## giordalb (May 29, 2012)

Very nice. What frame size is it?


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

giordalb said:


> Very nice. What frame size is it?


its a 51


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Me like...*

...a lot.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

hI WHICH LBS DID U BUY IT FROM how much did it cost u and tell me i am considering between a r3 and a r 5 2011 your thoughts on them


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> hI WHICH LBS DID U BUY IT FROM how much did it cost u and tell me i am considering between a r3 and a r 5 2011 your thoughts on them


i bought the frame from wally's bike shop in mcallen tx MRSP is 4900 (frame only), i upgraded from a R3 and no disappointed at all.

what size are you looking for?


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

51 frame size getting a good deal on the frame set of r5 3900 $ what do u think is that good for a 2011 model?


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> 51 frame size getting a good deal on the frame set of r5 3900 $ what do u think is that good for a 2011 model?


brand new?? if not sounds a little expensive for me

i can sell you mine for 4000 if you want


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That price is only decent if it is new with a warranty. Rafiudeen, some bike shops (including Bonzai Sports in Virginia) are selling brand new 2012 Cervelo R5 VWD frames for the same price as 2012 R3 Team frames (as a result of a deal with Cervelo-$3800). If look hard enough you can probably get a new 2012 R5 VWD for that price. Ask for Mark at Bonzai Sports if you call. I would only pay that price for new with a warranty and not used by the way.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

R U referring to a complete bike that is cervelo r3 team complete bike with cervelo r5 frame set or complete bike ????
the r5 i am getting is with rotor crank frame and fork brand new also am getting a durace ace compelte bike r3 for 3500 dollars 
what do u suggest?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You will have to contact Bonzai Sports and see what they are currently offering/have available. When I last talked to them, I was looking for a size 51 frame. I can only suggest doing what you think it is best. IT is your money and will be your bike, if you think it is a good deal go for it.


----------



## waupaca11 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 2012 R5 being built up now with Ultegra shifter/ brakes and Sram S950 BB30 crank with Praxis rings. You can get rocking deals on R5 frames right now.


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Sisniega said:


> I'm running ultra but thinking to upgrade to RED or DI2


Great bike very hot CG! My wife has ultegra on her bike and it is very nice. I just test rode ultegra Di2 and I did not dig it. The hoods a re a bit small for my hands and I just prefer my SRAM Red on my R3 and Venge.

I would recommend a test ride on a Ui2 build before before buying the groupo if you can. heck, ride a new SRAM red if you can find it. The weight drop on your bike would get it down in the low 14 lbs range I would assume? CG again man!
Dave


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sisniega said:


> its like dark metallic grey , its the only color for the 2012 .


I saw a couple R5s at fresh bikes in arlington va that have a white stripe with a blue accent on the top bar. Is that a 2011 color scheme?


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

the one with blue white thin checks is 2012 models


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> the one with blue white thin checks is 2012 models


Most 2012 models are grey like the pic the OP posted. Is the white and blue scheme for the super record version?


----------

